# 45 ACP vs. 45 GAP



## viper101

which one would be better? what do you gain with one over the other.


----------



## milquetoast

There is no practical difference in the terminal ballistics. (The slide rule geeks may quibble over thousandths of a decimal point. Whatever, if it makes them happy.)

The .45 GAP was designed to duplicate as nearly as possible the performance of the .45 ACP in a shorter package. The way the Glock pistol is designed, using the .45 ACP means you have to make the grip area bigger. Many people, with small-to-medium hands, find the Glock .45 ACP pistols (especially the double stacks) to be awkward to hold. "The ergonomics of a box of cereal" is how I have heard it put.

If you shorten the case, and call it the .45 GAP, you can get it into a "normal" sized pistol.

The only people who should be interested in the .45 GAP are those with small-to-medium hands who want 45 caliber, but in a gun with a small-circumference grip. To people with medium-to-large hands, it doesn't much matter.


----------



## Snowman

Can you or can you not use .45 GAP ammo in a .45 ACP chambered gun?


----------



## Revolver

Snowman said:


> Can you or can you not use .45 GAP ammo in a .45 ACP chambered gun?


Obviously not. It's considerably shorter(resurrection of the .45 H.P. concept, it's as short as the 9mm Luger) and pressure is considerably higher. Accuracy is also typically inferior than that of .45 ACP.


----------



## Baldy

For one thing I think it's attempt to invent something where there was no need. Engineers do that all the time. Look at all the different rifle cartridges we got and about half of them could be done away with. Sales and marketing to make more money. The latest greatest is what keeps alot of this stuff going.
You better check the head spacing before you try to fire a .45 Gap in a .45 ACP. I don't think it will work. It may blow up.


----------



## Snowman

Revolver said:


> Obviously not. It's considerably shorter(resurrection of the .45 H.P. concept, it's as short as the 9mm Luger) and pressure is considerably higher. Accuracy is also typically inferior than that of .45 ACP.


Well, I would agree with you except that I recently read this article. http://gunblast.com/Taurus-PT145.htm Check out the ammo he used and note that one is a Speer .45 GAP. Whatcha think?


----------



## Revolver

Snowman said:


> Well, I would agree with you except that I recently read this article. http://gunblast.com/Taurus-PT145.htm Check out the ammo he used and note that one is a Speer .45 GAP. Whatcha think?


Scary. Not something I'd attempt too many times. Incorrect headspacing and high pressures aren't two things I'd want to mix.


----------



## Revolver

Baldy said:


> For one thing I think it's attempt to invent something where there was no need. Engineers do that all the time. Look at all the different rifle cartridges we got and about half of them could be done away with. Sales and marketing to make more money. The latest greatest is what keeps alot of this stuff going.


Like all of the "short magnums" that have come out recently. It would have been cool for Glock and Speer to collaborate on something new and innovative like Smith & Wesson and Sig had recently done.


----------



## Baldy

*Agree...*



Revolver said:


> Like all of the "short magnums" that have come out recently. It would have been cool for Glock and Speer to collaborate on something new and innovative like Smith & Wesson and Sig had recently done.


 I agree with you on that one Revolver for sure..:smt023 :smt1099


----------



## Maximo

Baldy said:


> For one thing I think it's attempt to invent something where there was no need. Engineers do that all the time. Look at all the different rifle cartridges we got and about half of them could be done away with. Sales and marketing to make more money. The latest greatest is what keeps alot of this stuff going.
> You better check the head spacing before you try to fire a .45 Gap in a .45 ACP. I don't think it will work. It may blow up.


I agree, the 45 GAP was the answer to a problem that did not really exist. Shops in my area have had the XD 45 GAP for $275 recently, and still had a hard time getting rid of them. The 45 GAP is just not popular in my are, at all.


----------



## Richard

"I agree, the 45 GAP was the answer to a problem that did not really exist. Shops in my area have had the XD 45 GAP for $275 recently, and still had a hard time getting rid of them. The 45 GAP is just not popular in my are, at all."

A 45 Gap will fit and work in a 9mm/40S&W platform and a 45acp will not. There is also the problem of getting and keeping a 3" 1911 45acp running without bobbles. If I could buy a XD 45 GAP for $275, it would be owned and shot by me. Regards, Richard


----------



## James NM

IMO the primary reason to consider the GAP is if you want/need a small gun for concealed carry and, for whatever reason, you must have a .45 caliber.

Other than that, I see no real reason for the GAP. That is unless you can buy one new for $275.00, in which case I'll take two!


----------



## spacedoggy

I'll bet anyone that in twenty years the GAP will be discontinued. I'm sure I won't be around to see it.


----------



## Peacemaker

*I like the GAP*

I have owned a Glock 37 and did not really like the weapon. I did not like the recoil sensation to me it felt sharper that a .40. I got rid of it and then found the 5 inch tactical XD in 45gap. The XD runs great and I plan on getting a duty holster for it soon. Locally it is hard to find ammo, only one police supply store carries it. It's local to me so it's all good:mrgreen:


----------



## Glockamania®

I think the Glock .45GAP models benefit the tolerable frame size to most users.

I'm thinking of checking one out, either the G37 or G38.


----------



## Mr. BEAN

spacedoggy said:


> I'll bet anyone that in twenty years the GAP will be discontinued. I'm sure I won't be around to see it.


Don't bet on it...I think it will be gone quicker than you think!!
I never see the ammo being offered on the gun store shelves..

45 GAP = X

brokenimage


----------



## Gunny 10mm

Revolver said:


> Obviously not. It's considerably shorter(resurrection of the .45 H.P. concept, it's as short as the 9mm Luger) and pressure is considerably higher. Accuracy is also typically inferior than that of .45 ACP.


Please read below


----------



## Mike Barham

Gunny 10mm said:


> I believe 4 states have gone to the GAP and are quite happy with them.


Which is no guarantee of success. After all, the *FBI* adopted the 10mm, and look what happened there.

Nearly all GAP pistols are more than accurate enough for their intended purpose, which is fighting. Not that fighting with a pistol typically requires much in the way of mechanical accuracy.


----------



## hideit

i believe that the GAP did fix an existing problem
that problem was only within glock
they just didn't get it correct the first time out
rather than redesign their 21, 30 and 36 they made a new cartridge
the frame feels identical to the glock 9mm and 40 
however
few are buying them and fewer and stocking the ammo
so you have to mail order the stuff
NOW
springfield XD is the one that solved the problem first time right out of the box and that woke up glock


----------



## Gunny 10mm

Revolver said:


> Obviously not. It's considerably shorter(resurrection of the .45 H.P. concept, it's as short as the 9mm Luger) and pressure is considerably higher. Accuracy is also typically inferior than that of .45 ACP.


Sorry, Guys. I take exception to this response. Please check the web at http://www.thegunzone.com/glock/45gap.html and then look at the right side of the screen and read the 45GAP Spec sheet.

That sheet states that the GAP pressures are 2000 psi above ACP, taking it to 23000 psi.

Accuracy of my Glock 39 (certainly NOT a target model) is touching cloverleaf at 10 yds with a free standing, two hand hold from an ex-cop trainer.

Can it be better? Probably if you through enough money at it. The proper analogy should be in comparing it to a combat version Colt or Smith 45 ACP, not a $1200 Kimber.

Though I carry my Glock 29 daily, I very much enjoy carrying and shooting the Glock 39 as well.

Though I am a Certified Glock armorer, as are many of you, I try to look objectively at all aspects before making a decision. Given that, I believe the GAP is here to stay. And it sure is a joy to shoot.

Just picked up my new Glock 38 today. HooHaaa!
jws


----------

